# time to quit, pay sucks



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

we're all broke...quit now


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

You first


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

yes this thread does


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

crowuber said:


> we're all broke...quit now


https://uberpeople.net/threads/you-win-some-you-lose-some.286058

I ain't broke


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

crowuber said:


> we're all broke...quit now


depreciate your comments and deducted that from your gross


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

96% of Uber drivers quit in the first year.

Change my mind.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

There is a Quit topic


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

The only reason people post these is for attention. 
If you wanted to quit, you would quit. If you don't want to quit, you post here to try and get others to support you and get you to keep driving. Why bother if you know that everyone here is going to tell you "Yes, you need to quit". I pray that most people will quit in my area. At any given time, there are at least 25 ants within a mile of me.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I go out to outlast and outwork other drivers..... submit them into quitting ... survival of the fittest.

Did I mention I make what I expect and if it ever was not worth my time I log off and go home ... it’s actually easy math and easy to turn off the app.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I refuse to be part of the 96%.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm near it myself. I figure that I pay about $700 a month in costs to drive for Uber and Lyft. So if I don't make $700 I'm not even breaking even. It used to be that with a moderate effort I could easily get $2,000+ revenue a month.

Let me put it this way: I don't remember the last time I made over $300 in one week with Uber. It has been at least 5 months. Lyft, now that is another story....

Overall I am nearly working about twice the hours to make the same pay as I did about two years ago. Every six months it seems my pay rate drops about $1.50 an hour. What worries me is where will it be in a year? Two years? My brain tells me I need to walk away.

I consider that I can work at McDonalds for $10 an hour 30 hours a week and NOT have to pay $700 in costs per month to work.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm near it myself. I figure that I pay about $700 a month in costs to drive for Uber and Lyft. So if I don't make $700 I'm not even breaking even. It used to be that with a moderate effort I could easily get $2,000+ revenue a month.
> 
> Let me put it this way: I don't remember the last time I made over $300 in one week with Uber. It has been at least 5 months. Lyft, now that is another story....
> 
> ...


Spend the time you've been driving to look for or train for a real job. Your life will better off down the road.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I consider that I can work at McDonalds for $10 an hour 30 hours a week and NOT have to pay $700 in costs per month to work.


That's the route i would go...


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Amazon raised their min wage country wide, $15/hr for all workers starting Nov 1.


----------



## RychusRkr (Oct 1, 2018)

Ya, was fun at first and thought I was making a little money, but 300 or so rides later and countless hours and endless tanks of gas and hardly any tips this newbie is realizing the pay actually does suck.


----------



## DNM3K (Oct 2, 2018)

RychusRkr said:


> Ya, was fun at first and thought I was making a little money, but 300 or so rides later and countless hours and endless tanks of gas and hardly any tips this newbie is realizing the pay actually does suck.


I do not have the experience you do, but, for arguments sake, what kind of schedule are you driving in Tulsa? How many hours a week?

I wish I could still have my 7-4 m-f, but If I follow you guys down this road until I figure out what to do in this midlife crisis, I recognize what you give up being in the service industry, I've done photo freelance, retail, other bubkiss, but that old saying of early bird catches the worm? 
Have you posted what your week to week has looked like? Sought advice to switch things up?
If you were a baseball team manager, and your pitchers are failing you, do you continue with business as usual or do you try something different to make the best with what you have?

I wish you luck man, and if you last through the holidays hopefully you get a few good weeks in and some generosity.


----------



## thecoffeepot (May 23, 2017)

Happy I know a trade!, If you are tired of these corporate crooky app rat traps, learn something others will appreciate and pay you for....don't buy a car to do this business. People will slam your door, ask you why you did not roll out the red carpet for them?, they want oysters and clams in the car, and they want it to smell like the Bahama's. Don't forget to kiss both ass cheeks when they leave so they can say the ride was unsafe on your ratings. Make sure you play Beethoven and the News at the same time. Get a huge flat screen and link your waze app so they see which route is best on their $5 ride. They let their kids under 18 get into your car not only is it illegal you crash your screwed they will be the same GREAT parents who lost their kid in a accident because you were not following the rules of SHUBER. If you like doing all this for $3.71X5 pass. in cities like Newark, Irvington, East Orange, Union City, Hoboken, Jersey City, Fort Lee, Hackensack, Belleville, Bloomfield, Paterson, home of the Rich and Famous not to mention Shameless. You are in the right arena ! You will get splendid routes in the these lovely jersey valley's, For Ex. For a great** $11***!! "Tell em what they get Chuck!"

Chuck: " You can get cursed out From East Orange to Hillside NJ! To then sit for 20 mins for another $3.71-$6.94 for a so called great person who is not tipping you. If you like this and MORE!

Well your in the right business, your going to need a car every 2 years if you make it that far and take care of it, 0-100,000 " REAL QUICK!"

Thanks CHUCK!



Keep listening to these Uber Driver Defenders, Defending this app because they are such valuable employees to SHUBER lol. I am 4 years IN and mellowed down my usage of this crummy app over the years. Every state IS different so do your research. IN NNJ METRO CITY AREA Uber might get you $17-$20 per hour and 1 pop up good ride (that sucks!! in comparing to prior years, but good I guess current measures) and on a good day, I use both app's and chase a small gas quota, as of recently gas prices went up if I fill up $50 I burn $25-$30 get back $65-75 3-3.5hrs on my app maybe with a lil less than half a tank in my "1 tre cheverole" (say it like a rapper). DIRECT PAY OF COURSE! (Never forget this was a gift from SHUBER)

Don't look back! No eye contact! Hey I can't walk I am handicap please carry me to the door.....Get that tip! Keep the customer happy so you can get a raise lol.

DRIVE LATE FOR A NICE VOMMITTing.. 

Enjoy to all you drivers who attack newbie's your great for society keep sucking up air while you can.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

I get what your saying about the "pay sucks" but on the days you bring $2-300 after only working 2-3hrs are the days you're stoked about it and on the days when every ****ing ride is the lazy **** that wants a ride across the street after you've driving 10-15mins to pick them up are the days you want to shove your phone up that new CEO's middle eastern ass!!! In the end you have to ask yourself, do you have more stoked days, or do you often feel your phone would fit better inside a Persians ass rather than on your dashboard!?!


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

I actually reduced driving to 3 days out of the month since august. Life is a lot easier now, yet I still complain about my 3 days of work! lol


----------



## RychusRkr (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm starting to log the online time/driving time/miles/and dollars and gas used more carefully to calculate how much I am actually making over a period of time minus gas. I am learning some tricks and the market I'm in to maximize profit but when I think I have something figured out it doesn't work out as it did yesterday. well my preliminary estimates for my pay per hour here in Tulsa is well under $10 an hour after gas expense, I think I can increase that with experience. One problem here is I get the short $3.00ish rides all day long but usually have to drive 5 or 6 miles and yes we have traffic here at the prime times. I can get the longer rides from here in the suburb to the airport or to downtown which may yield about 9 or 10 dollars. the only problem is Tulsa has a lot of dead time at TUL airport and dozens of uber drivers just sit there waiting for the next flight to come in. Last Friday I did an airport run, after drop off went to cell lot and waited 2 hours, nothing, drove the 10 miles to downtown, parked and an another hour or so of nothing, opened the rider app and there were like 7 uber drivers within a mile. drove around burning gas and time looking for passenger spots. also my airport rides generally do not tip, the businessmen NEVER tip, I haven't figured that one out. I have an immaculate super clean, fully loaded, leather seats Mercedes ML500 (a gas guzzler) but its too old for select (12 years), I open the tailgate for their bags, always have friendly conversation but zero tips from those guys. So I'll get the 10.00 for the 15 mile run and if I want another, I'll have to return to the suburb to hopefully pick up another long run, so that's 30 miles for $10.00, no tip and 15 miles per gallon, do the math.. well where's my calculator: well I don't need one, after gas the pay is much below $10 per hour. to minimize gas costs I would have to stay near the drop off point but that doesn't always work in this market. the best day I think I've had is $160 but was online over 11 hours and went through probably $50 in gas, averaging $10 per hour, that's the best Ive done so far, not good money at all


----------



## thecoffeepot (May 23, 2017)

crowuber said:


> I actually reduced driving to 3 days out of the month since august. Life is a lot easier now, yet I still complain about my 3 days of work! lol


lol, i know what u mean, if i turn it on, I generally do same amount, but its bad at this point.



RychusRkr said:


> I'm starting to log the online time/driving time/miles/and dollars and gas used more carefully to calculate how much I am actually making over a period of time minus gas. I am learning some tricks and the market I'm in to maximize profit but when I think I have something figured out it doesn't work out as it did yesterday. well my preliminary estimates for my pay per hour here in Tulsa is well under $10 an hour after gas expense, I think I can increase that with experience. One problem here is I get the short $3.00ish rides all day long but usually have to drive 5 or 6 miles and yes we have traffic here at the prime short trip rides. I can get the longer rides from here in the suburb to the airport or to downtown which may yield about 9 or 10 dollars. the only problem is Tulsa has a lot of dead time at TUL airport and dozens of uber drivers just sit there waiting for the next flight to come in. Last Friday I did an airport run, after drop off went to cell lot and waited 2 hours, nothing, drove the 10 miles to downtown, parked and an another hour or so of nothing, opened the rider app and there were like 7 uber drivers within a mile. drove around burning gas and time looking for passenger spots. also my airport rides generally do not tip, the businessmen NEVER tip, I haven't figured that one out. I have an immaculate super clean, fully loaded, leather seats Mercedes ML500 (a gas guzzler) but its too old for select (12 years), I open the tailgate for their bags, always have friendly conversation but zero tips from those guys. So I'll get the 10.00 for the 15 mile run and if I want another, I'll have to return to the suburb to hopefully pick up another long run, so that's 30 miles for $10.00, no tip and 15 miles per gallon, do the math.. well where's my calculator: well I don't need one, after gas the pay is much below $10 per hour. to minimize gas costs I would have to stay near the drop off point but that doesn't always work in this market. the best day I think I've had is $160 but was online over 11 hours and went through probably $50 in gas, averaging $10 per hour, that's the best Ive done so far, not good money at all


NOPE! Polish up your resume, and watch " Don't tell MOM the Babysitter is DEAD!"


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mercedes Benz and tips don't match 
Customer looks at you and thinks 
You are loaded .... you have more money than them... look at that uber driver, he drives a Benz. 
same for clothes- don't over dress... if you have better clothes than the customer, he will probably not tip.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

thecoffeepot said:


> lol, i know what u mean, if i turn it on, I generally do same amount, but its bad at this point.
> 
> NOPE! Polish up your resume, and watch " Don't tell MOM the Babysitter is DEAD!"


I'm right on top of that, Rose!


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

RychusRkr said:


> Ya, was fun at first and thought I was making a little money, but 300 or so rides later and countless hours and endless tanks of gas and hardly any tips this newbie is realizing the pay actually does suck.


After 300 rides you realized something that is pretty obvious in the first 10?
Lol


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

thecoffeepot said:


> Happy I know a trade!, If you are tired of these corporate crooky app rat traps, learn something others will appreciate and pay you for....don't buy a car to do this business. People will slam your door, ask you why you did not roll out the red carpet for them?, they want oysters and clams in the car, and they want it to smell like the Bahama's. Don't forget to kiss both ass cheeks when they leave so they can say the ride was unsafe on your ratings. Make sure you play Beethoven and the News at the same time. Get a huge flat screen and link your waze app so they see which route is best on their $5 ride. They let their kids under 18 get into your car not only is it illegal you crash your screwed they will be the same GREAT parents who lost their kid in a accident because you were not following the rules of SHUBER. If you like doing all this for $3.71X5 pass. in cities like Newark, Irvington, East Orange, Union City, Hoboken, Jersey City, Fort Lee, Hackensack, Belleville, Bloomfield, Paterson, home of the Rich and Famous not to mention Shameless. You are in the right arena ! You will get splendid routes in the these lovely jersey valley's, For Ex. For a great** $11***!! "Tell em what they get Chuck!"
> 
> Chuck: " You can get cursed out From East Orange to Hillside NJ! To then sit for 20 mins for another $3.71-$6.94 for a so called great person who is not tipping you. If you like this and MORE!
> 
> ...


Man I ain't been on here in months but had to give props to an EPIC RANT!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

RychusRkr said:


> I'm starting to log the online time/driving time/miles/and dollars and gas used more carefully to calculate how much I am actually making over a period of time minus gas. I am learning some tricks and the market I'm in to maximize profit but when I think I have something figured out it doesn't work out as it did yesterday. well my preliminary estimates for my pay per hour here in Tulsa is well under $10 an hour after gas expense, I think I can increase that with experience. One problem here is I get the short $3.00ish rides all day long but usually have to drive 5 or 6 miles and yes we have traffic here at the prime times. I can get the longer rides from here in the suburb to the airport or to downtown which may yield about 9 or 10 dollars. the only problem is Tulsa has a lot of dead time at TUL airport and dozens of uber drivers just sit there waiting for the next flight to come in. Last Friday I did an airport run, after drop off went to cell lot and waited 2 hours, nothing, drove the 10 miles to downtown, parked and an another hour or so of nothing, opened the rider app and there were like 7 uber drivers within a mile. drove around burning gas and time looking for passenger spots. also my airport rides generally do not tip, the businessmen NEVER tip, I haven't figured that one out. I have an immaculate super clean, fully loaded, leather seats Mercedes ML500 (a gas guzzler) but its too old for select (12 years), I open the tailgate for their bags, always have friendly conversation but zero tips from those guys. So I'll get the 10.00 for the 15 mile run and if I want another, I'll have to return to the suburb to hopefully pick up another long run, so that's 30 miles for $10.00, no tip and 15 miles per gallon, do the math.. well where's my calculator: well I don't need one, after gas the pay is much below $10 per hour. to minimize gas costs I would have to stay near the drop off point but that doesn't always work in this market. the best day I think I've had is $160 but was online over 11 hours and went through probably $50 in gas, averaging $10 per hour, that's the best Ive done so far, not good money at all


OMG...Mmmkay i figured out your problem

If my rate calculator is giving me accurate rates...

Tulsa OK. rates are currently the worst in the nation. (even worse than current Orlando rates)

So your looking at *Sub Orlando rates*...

Game over bro...

Yeah not joking either...

Just to confirm your rates you are getting are <$.53c a mile 8c a minute?

Basically your running your car into the ground to extract depreciation and get cash for turning new parts into old parts from your car at those rates. With tons of minimum trips it's even worse. 8ish miles for $3.00 and your looking at 37c a mile total, you should be closer to $1.00 per total mile driven to making money.

"Longer ride from the suburbs to the airport or downtown"
$10.00 for a 15 mile run... definatly orlando rates, that comes to 67c per mile paid with time added... yeah... that's bad. Average that up to 50% paid and fairly long trips are paying out <35c per driven mile with short runs in the 37c per driven mile range.










You have no profit... your just slowly wrecking your car while pretending your getting paid.

The only good news i have for you is that you won't owe any taxes on what you made so far to the IRS... because you haven't made anything by IRS standards.


----------



## RychusRkr (Oct 1, 2018)

hmm. originally thought tips would tip the scale (no pun intended), to make some real lunch money. The only real tippers have been the weekend bar, concert, casino crowd (going to...) After scary run in with drunks/druggies, yes here in Tulsa, I generally quit by 9:30 pm. just in the early evening uber driver are out in piles and there's only a couple of nightlife hotspots. I do get more consistent rides in the early to mid morning. lots of international training facilites here and airport and school rides, the main problem as I mentioned is one way trips and vitually ZERO tips from the day crowd. having said all that I'm going to chase the carrot for a while more, maybe I can come up with a system and maybe someone will tip me more than a dollar or two (300 trips and biggest tip ever: $5.00, like twice...) !!



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Just to confirm your rates you are getting are <$.53c a mile 8c a minute?


I'm going to run a few test days, ride as smart and as efficiently as possible, record my to the pickup and deadhead miles to add the actual ride miles, figure out my time and distance and gas used compared to dollars earned and post the results.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Truth be told, No one is making any profits from Oobering. At best you break even. If you break even you're in the 1%.
Everyone else is losing money hourly, daily, weekly, monthly anyway you do the math. Oober makes sure of it. Some on this board think they actually game Oober but all the while, Oober is gaming the drivers. The truth hurts so those of us who choose to be financially punished by Oobering, we do so knowingly and willingly. Some do it cheerfully, but most do it miserably. I was the former, but I'm now the latter. The only, and i mean the only reason why i continue this punishment is for some unknown reason, extremely drunk women find me irresistible and want to throw themselves at me every Friday and Saturday night. Sometimes they "forget" I'm just their Oober driver and not their "date". Oobering DOES have benefits, you just have to know where to look for those tips.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

RychusRkr said:


> I'm starting to log the online time/driving time/miles/and dollars and gas used more carefully to calculate how much I am actually making over a period of time minus gas. I am learning some tricks and the market I'm in to maximize profit but when I think I have something figured out it doesn't work out as it did yesterday. well my preliminary estimates for my pay per hour here in Tulsa is well under $10 an hour after gas expense, I think I can increase that with experience. One problem here is I get the short $3.00ish rides all day long but usually have to drive 5 or 6 miles and yes we have traffic here at the prime times. I can get the longer rides from here in the suburb to the airport or to downtown which may yield about 9 or 10 dollars. the only problem is Tulsa has a lot of dead time at TUL airport and dozens of uber drivers just sit there waiting for the next flight to come in. Last Friday I did an airport run, after drop off went to cell lot and waited 2 hours, nothing, drove the 10 miles to downtown, parked and an another hour or so of nothing, opened the rider app and there were like 7 uber drivers within a mile. drove around burning gas and time looking for passenger spots. also my airport rides generally do not tip, the businessmen NEVER tip, I haven't figured that one out. I have an immaculate super clean, fully loaded, leather seats Mercedes ML500 (a gas guzzler) but its too old for select (12 years), I open the tailgate for their bags, always have friendly conversation but zero tips from those guys. So I'll get the 10.00 for the 15 mile run and if I want another, I'll have to return to the suburb to hopefully pick up another long run, so that's 30 miles for $10.00, no tip and 15 miles per gallon, do the math.. well where's my calculator: well I don't need one, after gas the pay is much below $10 per hour. to minimize gas costs I would have to stay near the drop off point but that doesn't always work in this market. the best day I think I've had is $160 but was online over 11 hours and went through probably $50 in gas, averaging $10 per hour, that's the best Ive done so far, not good money at all


Congratulations for doing the math. The sad truth is, you won't make a whole lot more, even after you've learned the tricks of the trade, especially in Tulsa.

Spend your time looking for a real job.


----------



## RychusRkr (Oct 1, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> Truth be told, No one is making any profits from Oobering. At best you break even. If you break even you're in the 1%.
> Everyone else is losing money hourly, daily, weekly, monthly anyway you do the math. Oober makes sure of it. Some on this board think they actually game Oober but all the while, Oober is gaming the drivers. The truth hurts so those of us who choose to be financially punished by Oobering, we do so knowingly and willingly. Some do it cheerfully, but most do it miserably. I was the former, but I'm now the latter. The only, and i mean the only reason why i continue this punishment is for some unknown reason, extremely drunk women find me irresistible and want to throw themselves at me every Friday and Saturday night. Sometimes they "forget" I'm just their Oober driver and not their "date". Oobering DOES have benefits, you just have to know where to look for those tips.


Tips? What tips? I did get tips on my first 2 trips yesterday, the following 14 not a penny.

Profit? Yeah I lie to myself that I'm making a profit but wear and tear on the vehicle and after I need new tires at $300 a pop, I'll be crying 'what profit?'


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

RychusRkr said:


> Tips? What tips? I did get tips on my first 2 trips yesterday, the following 14 not a penny.
> 
> Profit? Yeah I lie to myself that I'm making a profit but wear and tear on the vehicle and after I need new tires at $300 a pop, I'll be crying 'what profit?'


That seems a little high. What kind of crazy racing tires are you looking at?

My last set of high mileage all season Michilans was $700ish installed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

crowuber said:


> we're all broke...quit now


Late to the Party. . . .


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That seems a little high. What kind of crazy racing tires are you looking at?
> 
> My last set of high mileage all season Michilans was $700ish installed.


He spends $400 less than you do.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> He spends $400 less than you do.


Nope..

my SET was $700 installed, his are $300 a pop (each) for $1,200 total. Plus possibly installation.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Nope..
> 
> my SET was $700 installed, his are $300 a pop (each) for $1,200 total. Plus possibly installation.


Why do you assume "pop" meant each? I assumed he meant per occasion. (My recent set was less than $300 after rebate.)
What U/L driver in his right mind would spend $1200 for tires?


----------

